# st andrews state park?



## biglouie81

Hi i am from waveland ms we are going down to st andrews state park june 25-30 we are planning a trip on a party boat either capt anderson or the jubilee but i am wondering about the fishing at the park i have offshore bottom tackle covered but for the pier that time of the year whats biting what to prep for spinning tackle for kings? also i wanna try to do some shark fishing can you shark fish from the pier or the surf down there? thanks phillip


----------



## hsiF deR

Yes you can shark fish from the pier. Reds, kings, and spanish are to be expected.


----------



## Jaybird

Go to the jetties and fish the outgoing tide for big reds. They'll be biting on or near the surface.


----------



## Ringo Redux

All true from previous posters. I'm near the state park. Fishing off the rocks is the only way to fly. Casting east lands you in the pass to St. Andrew bay, and you can hook up anything from reds to hammerheads. Beware of treacherous footing and swimmers, though - it's a very popular place. And, fyi - it costs about 8 bucks or so to get into the park.


----------



## 85okhai

Best time to go and catch big reds is the outgoing tide like others have said. Top waters work but live bait works even better.get a cheap cast net and use it out there to catch bait so you don't have to worry about ripping holes in your net


----------



## biglouie81

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Just saw this thread. I used to work on the party boats behind captain andersons for years and then the New Beginning charter boat. 

If you are looking to go out on the party boats, how long and how much are you willing to spend? If you can swing it, find out if Captain BoBo Hobbs is running the Florida Queen still. He usually runs the 12 hour trips. If you want fish, he's your best bet for the cheapest price. Leaves at 5am, gets back at 5pm. If you bring on a box of Cigar minnows or some live pinfish, you'll do really well. Tip the deckhands before the trip and you'll find small bait will "find it's way" to you throughout the day. Also, I'd fish right right outside the captain's window as the bow tends to have more space. Especially if it's bumpy as the wimps will quit and you'll have more space!


----------



## biglouie81

thanks for the info my group decided 8 to 10 hours on a boat wasnt a good idea they would rather hit the water park so i am gonna park on the pier and fish all day!!


----------



## minnesota

*Feb 17th- 23rd*

Taking a vacation at st. andrews state park feb 17th- 23rd. Whats biting this time of year and what gear to use??? I from Minnesota and I have never been ocean fishing before, so I have no clue.... Also the more "oceanic" the experience the better (since I am coming from MN). I will only be fishing from the shore/piers. A place from a beach would be a nice experience. I have spinning rigs to catch small panfish up to rigs ready to get 50 pounders. Also a fly rod. I would like to us what I have as much as possible but I am willing to purchase gear if necessary.


----------



## [email protected]

bring you a mask and snorkel to use around the jetties too especially if you got kids coming with you will keep them busy all day. your gonna love that place !!!


----------



## sealark

Feb 17-23, You better bring a wetsuit to go along with that Mask and snorkel or you will freeze your Ars off


----------



## minnesota

Thanks for the info guys! I will defiantly give snorkeling a try. I dont know about needing the wet suit my ars is already frozen off here in MN at -2 degrees.


----------



## sealark

Oh belive me you will need one in Feb.


----------



## jamessig

I think Pirate was responding to Louie's post, the water should be warm enough in late June for some snorkeling. Water temp is probably in the low sixties now, a little cool for swimming I expect. For Minnesota-You should be able to catch some bonito. This is a sight fishing thing, use small spoons, jigs or a bubble rig on ~15# spinning gear, cast in front of the fish and try to keep your lure away from them. You will need a reel with decent capacity as the fish are a member of the tuna family and will make some blistering runs. Bonito will probably all be in the 5# range. Not particularly good table fare but a hoot to catch on light tackle. It seems like they prefer days when the surf is up a bit as opposed to flat calm days. The other species you can target with some expectations of success now are sheepshead. Live shrimp or fiddler crabs are your best bets for bait fished on no more than a #1 hook, fluoro leader in the #20 range, and 1-2 oz egg sinker in a carolina rig. Sheepies a very good to eat especially if you bleed them. Redfish and bluefish are also possibilities now.


----------



## jamessig

This might be useful.
http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/floridagulfsites.html


----------



## SHunter

Unless you want to do a polar bear plunge and then get out, you will need a wetsuit until at least May.


----------

